# snowex dealers in ohio



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

any of you ohio guys no any snowex dealers in cleveland. i was looking at the buyers but wanted a better built spreader quality wise. the 575 caught my eye

please reply


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I've had great luck with zoresco, although they are probably 45 minutes from you. A+ service though.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

thanx plow king 
anyone else


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

sohars in macedonia sells them too


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

perfect ohio plower thats only like 15-20 min from me thanx


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know about any particular dealers in Cleveland but I have an SP-1075 with the swing mount for sale in Dayton Oh. It was only used for two seasons and works perfectly. I am going with a v-box so the tailgate spreader is for sale. I would like to get $1050 obo. Our local dealer sells them new for $1475 plus tax. Let me know if you are interested. Either e-mail at [email protected] or call at 937-604-0272. I can send pics if interested.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

the only problem is that it is above the tailgate i have a cap on the truck and cannot get a spreader that is taller but please send pics. since u said it is swing away can that work with a cap on the truck please reply


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

zoresco is in brooklyn hts now also american contractor supply in brookpark carries them


----------



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

O'Reilley Equipment in Newbury Oh. South of Chardon in Geauga County. Located at the corner of Rte. 87 and Rte. 44. Boss, Western, Meyer and Blizzard dealers also. Mainly Blizzard. They carry trailer parts,trailers, and all your plowing needs. Phone # is (440)564-1234 ask for Paul or Jeff O'Reilly. I know they have at least a few of them because I saw them in their new showroom this morning when I was there. See-ya


----------

